# 'Operation was the cheap option', claims mother who had tummy tuck on NHS



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2013)

Kelly McManus, the young mother who had a tummy tuck paid for by the NHS, has claimed her operation was cheaper than treating her depression because of her "other medical issues".

Ms McManus said she suffered depression, couldn?t wear normal clothes and couldn?t lift her son because of her separated stomach muscles.
Speaking on ITV Daybreak she said: ?It wasn?t just like I woke up and decided I want to get rid of my mummy tummy, I weren?t overweight, I had the hernia, I had the separated stomach muscles, the back issues. I could hardly lift my son because every time I did heavy lifting it just made it worse. And I tried going to the gym, I tried all that but nothing else worked.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-claims-mother-who-had-tummy-tuck-on-NHS.html

Sounds to me like she had a valid need for the op, and that it has been leapt on and sensationally reported by the gutter press  Good luck to her!


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 28, 2013)

That wasn't a tummy tuck at all.  Separation of the abdominal muscle is relatively common after childbirth, but for some it doesn't clear up with exercise and the muscle needs to be stitched together before (or more frequently after) it herniates.  Would those reporters like to walk round with their internal organs visible just under their skin?  Thought not!


----------

